

One Tech Guru’s Crusade to Ban Handshaking - edw519
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2014/04/02/one-tech-gurus-crusade-to-ban-handshaking/

======
tlb
When interviewing startups, shaking hands with hundreds of people who've flown
in from all over, we found a lot of us got sick. Until we started using Purel
after each group. That seemed to fix it. Small bottles can be inconspicuously
carried in your pocket.

